

Ask HN: Best option to collect contact information from about 800 websites - yumraj

I have a list of about 800 websites, worldwide, and so many of them are by default in different languages though they may have english version or perhaps google can translate.<p>I need to collect the contact information on those sites, in particular the contact email and address. Also a copy of their About page would be nice but is not mandatory.<p>What is the best option for this? I&#x27;m considering MTurk (Amazon Mechanical Turk) but wanted to ask if there are other, potentially better, options.<p>Also, for folks who may have used MTurk, how much would this roughly cost?
======
nedwin
I would probably hire a freelancer on ODesk. Pay $3-$5 an hour, probably get
it knocked over in a couple of days. Hire two at once if you want to confirm
the entries.

